# 80# limbs worth it?



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I'm going to buy a carbon element this week, and was wondering if 80# limbs are worth it. I want more KE, without losing a lot of speed, for larger game. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Only you can really answer that for me personally they are, I love shooting the heavier arrows at very respectable speeds.


----------



## GoatHammer (Nov 9, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> Only you can really answer that for me personally they are, I love shooting the heavier arrows at very respectable speeds.


Agree, I like the momentum it gives because of the heavier arrow we can shoot with it.


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

What bows are you two shooting? Also, what arrows?


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

would say no. i have shoot quite a few 80lb bows and not worth it in my opinion. but if you want to shoot threw the tree behind the deer or elk then that fine to. do you shoot fixed or mech heads


----------



## Chargett (May 1, 2010)

I shoot Rage 2 blades/100gr.


----------



## raybow1 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have shot heavy bows my entire life and without a doubt I feel it makes a difference on big game like the Roosevelt elk. I have seen these bulls go 1200 pounds and they can be really tough to bring down. I personally love the 80 + pound bows for these big boys. Deer I would say no.


----------

